# '''Don't call it a come back''



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ive been here for years (shout out to anyone born before the 90s lol)

So its been sometime since i posted in an official capacity. Feels good to be back. 
Its also been quite some time since i did an old fashioned write up like the good old days.

I will endeavor to document things the way i used to but with a fresh lick of paint over it.

For those who dont follow me on socials i have a new you tube channel to go along with ig and fb etc, i am using that as a way to bridge the gap of long form post and shorter social post. Basically record the decision making processes, trials and tribulations, along with edited work videos and walk rounds. They are by no means '''how to''' videos, but ARE working out to be quite long, so if you do view the latest one, grab a brew ready lol

Im excited to get back to it here, and hoping i will have some MASSIVE news for you all soon too :devil:

Link to the latest video is below, a badly repaired Bentley Bentayga. I hope you enjoy. I think my first vlog was maybe a 0.4 out of 10 lol, i think i am a solid 4 or 5 now so i feel i have improved a lot. I still hate being in front of a camera though


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It’s the come back of all come backs :lol: welcome back


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

To borrow a rather popular phrase from this week “Jesus, Mary, Joseph and the wee donkey!”. Just had to check the calendar and make sure it wasn’t Easter again it’s that much of a comeback :lol:


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Welcome back 👍asked my pal to call you to do a new car prep on his new Bmw 135i which he did.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Welcome back Matt and looking forward to the proposed content. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Welcome back Matt, looking forward to the massive news :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Love your posts/advice.

More comebacks than the Spice Girls!! 

Looking forward to new content Matt.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Will_G said:


> To borrow a rather popular phrase from this week "Jesus, Mary, Joseph and the wee donkey!". Just had to check the calendar and make sure it wasn't Easter again it's that much of a comeback :lol:


For Orthodox people Easter is this Sunday. So you might call it this way


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Will_G said:


> To borrow a rather popular phrase from this week "Jesus, Mary, Joseph and the wee donkey!". Just had to check the calendar and make sure it wasn't Easter again it's that much of a comeback :lol:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Back where you belong, Matt...

John Tht.

Loving all your work, may get Ted11 back.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

bluechimp said:


> Welcome back Matt, looking forward to the massive news :thumb:


I have my fingers crossed for this year 



Titanium Htail said:


> Back where you belong, Matt...
> 
> John Tht.
> 
> Loving all your work, may get Ted11 back.


Already tapped him up about it


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

"Don't call it a come back"
Cool J fan by any chance? 
Well, your post prompted me to revisit "Mama said knock you out"......what a tune!!!
I digress.
Anyway.

Nice to see you back BACK.
Subscribed to your YouTube channel and look forward to following your exploits :thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Cream rising to the top again eh! :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

HEADPHONES said:


> "Don't call it a come back"
> Cool J fan by any chance?
> Well, your post prompted me to revisit "Mama said knock you out"......what a tune!!!
> I digress.
> ...


Old skool hip hop/rap is always worth a revisit :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Welcome back Matt !! :thumb: 

For anyone recent enough to DW who isnt familiar with Matt / Obsidian, i can tell you that if ever had enough dosh to buy a Bentley, then i would happily drive it up to Obsidian, hand Matt the keys and simply say "I trust your judgement"

He really is that good and that diligent about everything he does.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Welcome back mate been along time 😊


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Looking forward to hearing the news mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome back mate. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Welcome back, looking forward to your tutorials / information etc :thumb:


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Must be something in the air, I’ve not signed in for years, been trawling the site the last week or so

Big up Matt :thumb:


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome back Matt, you can’t keep a good man down.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Am I the only one getting the LL Cool J reference from the title?






(10 seconds in)


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice to see you back where you belong, there is no substitute for experience and you have it in bundles, great work and video, well done Matt.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome back and subbed to your channel


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

RandomlySet said:


> Am I the only one getting the LL Cool J reference from the title?
> 
> LL Cool J - Mama Said Knock You Out (Official Video) - YouTube
> 
> (10 seconds in)


A couple did lol



BrummyPete said:


> Welcome back and subbed to your channel


I appreciate that thank you


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Great to have you back, looking forward to watching the vids!


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Great to have you back mate, have subscribed and looking forward to more vids!!


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice to see some old skool hip hop fans on here...


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Joined in 2007 and great to see you back Matt. Still plenty of the older gang around here.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great to see you back on Detailing World Matt.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Quality that Matt.....great viewing. Subscribed👍.
Regards 
Paul


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Fabulous job 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

